# Georgia Lawn Worm Identification



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

Any idea what type of worm/caterpillar this is? I've never had an issue but found a couple dozen in one area of my yard today. It rained a ton yesterday so it may have brought them up. What are they and should I be concerned?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I ran it through Google lens and it looks like a kind of millipede.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euryurus

Millipedes usually like rotting wood and leaves. Typically nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> I ran it through Google lens and it looks like a kind of millipede.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euryurus
> 
> Millipedes usually like rotting wood and leaves. Typically nothing to be concerned about.


@FlaDave Thank you!


----------

